# Anybody know about "Suprema" Guitars?



## Metalgeek (Jul 6, 2015)

Just posting this here to see if anyone has anything to add. Perhaps the next person looking might have an easier time finding some information.

I recently received this guitar. It was in the family and as I only recently started learning the person thought I might appreciate this. Basically its been hanging on a wall for 35 years. It plays great, holds tune, not fret buzz. Its in pretty solid shape. I didn't know anything else about it other then there is a picture of a woman playing it with 1940 dated on the back.

So far what I've learned about it is, that Suprema was a brand sold through eatons in Canada in the 30's. It was manufactured by either Harmony or Kay in Chicago. I'm leaning towards Harmony as it looks very similar to the H1000 sunburst listed here  Eatons had a whole line of "Cowboy" guitars and this was basically the same thing minus the scenes painted on the front. This one was listed in the Eatons winter catalog 1938-1939. It retailed for 6.95 which translates into about 120.00 of todays money. So it was just a basic guitar. Inside there are 2 stamps. One says F-38 which I'm assuming is the year possibly June? I think it's made of birch. It's pretty solid and sounds pretty good at least to my ears. I'm not really concerned about value as it's more sentimental then anything but I'd like to know the kind of things that can be done to make this really playable. Types of strings, general tips for older guitars. 

Anyway I'm just curious if anyone knows anymore about these and if anyone else has one, here's what I found out.


Here are a few pics so you can see what I'm talking about.











The Catalog









Stamp Inside









Back of the head


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.
Judging from the headstock, I'm guessing Harmony as well. It reminds 
me of the 'Stella' model (similar style tail piece) of late 60's/ early 70's.
Looks to be in great condition for it's age.


----------



## Metalgeek (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome.

It really is in good shap for its age. It plays great. The neck is a little thick but I haven't used enough guitars to say if it's out of the ordinary.

I've been learning on a fender DG-22ce which sounds a lot different then the Stella. I don't know enough to know how it's different just no trouble to tell the difference. 


I would really like to fix it up a little without refinishing or changing the look of it. It just feels differen knowing I'm playing an 80 year old instrument. Weird like it kinda deserves respect for being around as long as it has. Lol, like I said it had more sentimental feel then real value.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2015)

As a family heirloom, it's definitely a keeper.
As to fixing it up, I agree, don't mess with the patina.
Maybe a new nut and floating bridge that can be filed
to make it even more playable? and a fresh set of strings.
This way, the original parts will not be altered.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Looks similar to my Stella. Judging by the internal stamp it's from 1938. My Stella has a 65 stamp. Install light gauge strings and enjoy it's unique tone.

I'd also like to ad these guitars are built to 'take it'. Mine had been abused with heavy strings and careless use. There is no neck bow and the action is good.


----------



## Paul Eoghan (Oct 25, 2015)

Metalgeek said:


> Just posting this here to see if anyone has anything to add. Perhaps the next person looking might have an easier time finding some information.
> 
> I recently received this guitar. It was in the family and as I only recently started learning the person thought I might appreciate this. Basically its been hanging on a wall for 35 years. It plays great, holds tune, not fret buzz. Its in pretty solid shape. I didn't know anything else about it other then there is a picture of a woman playing it with 1940 dated on the back.
> 
> ...


----------

